# Gord Fraser's Caloi on eBay



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Too bad Gord wasn't taller.....great bike for the right size rider. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gord-Fraser-Cal...1QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

who the heck is Gord??

Yeah that bike looks to be in excellent condition too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

kdub,

Shame on you.... 

http://www.gordfrasercycling.com/biography.html


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhh. :thumbsup: Gord Fraser, the man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That's a nice axe, wish I was shorter.


----------

